# Best Java book!?



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi,

I'm starting object orientated programming in collage (using Java). And I was wondering what would be the best Java book, for beginners to buy? For example "Java for dummies" etc...

I know that reading a book is not the best way to learn programming, but I just need a book to ground me in the basics and to have as a reference, so that I can make sense of my lectures!!:tongue:

Any help and opinions are much appreciated!! thanks


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I used O'Reilly's "Learning Java".

And who says a book isn't the best way? What have you heard/do you think is the best way? I'm not challenging your opinion, I'm just curious.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

> And who says a book isn't the best way? What have you heard/do you think is the best way?


Well one of my lecturers said it isn't:laugh:
He said trial and error is the best way, i.e actually programming!!??

Thanks for your suggestion, i'll look into it!


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, yeah I would agree that trial and error is the best way... but no way to get to that stage without a book or online manual/tutorial!

O'Reilly makes great books for any language. Good luck!


----------



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Not to start off by questioning what you already know, but I think the best book to start off with would be one that teaches logic and algorithms.

Programming languages are just a syntax for the stuff you will learn in a good algorithm book.

With that said try:

Simple Program Design. A Step by Step Approach, Fifth Edition: ISBN: 9781423901327
by Lesley Anne Robertson

I own Java for dummies, and it's okay but for learning, I find it easier to follow step by step instructions, that way you are getting the trial and error thing and learning from a book. The best of both worlds.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks zellerscrossing, great book, went ahead and bought it!!!

Its very usefull!


----------



## liva (Sep 17, 2011)

Thinking in Java by Bruce Eckel is a great book for beginners and teaches you not only the "What"s and "How"s of Java but also the "Why"s.
Thinking in Java (4th Edition)


----------

